# Weather girl



## kimbo (22/7/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/15)

kimbo said:


>


----------



## PeterHarris (11/8/15)

Im not a weather-man, but im sure she gets a couple of inches on a regular basis!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Im not a weather-man, but im sure she gets a couple of inches on a regular basis!



Problem is, they arent my inches!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

